
Royal Astronomical Society – Live streaming “big announcement” - walkingolof
https://twitter.com/RoyalAstroSoc/status/1305454796225351682
======
jurmous
It seems to be that they discovered life on Venus
[https://twitter.com/BrianRoemmele/status/1305112714956529666](https://twitter.com/BrianRoemmele/status/1305112714956529666)

